# Top 3?



## WildFox500

Out of all the quality fat-related stories out there, can you name three that hold a place in your heart above all others? I'd say mine are:

1. Sarah Makes a Choice by Admirer (Which served as my introduction to fat appreciation)
2. Hunger by Wilson Barbers
3. Would You Like to Be Super Sized? by JP


----------



## Coop

1: VL: A myspace story by Expander Jack
2: Tiffany's Expansion by Deryk Shane
3: More 2 love More 2 gain by Big Chris.


----------



## Blame Picasso

Three's tough, there are so many I love, buy these three are my all time favorites:
Julie Is Jealous by South
Fatty Cathy; The Beginning by Fatty Cathy
Paige's Roomate (Illustrated) by The Studio


----------



## Lardibutts

I agree this is far from easy.
Although my number 1 has always been up there in first place, second, third and about 6 others vie for position, depending upon my mood. So here's my three as currently rated:

No 1 Penny by Paul Gazer 

No 2 The Weight Loss Camp  by Wilson Barbers

No 3 Cakes and Innocence anonomous

After I've read them I often visualise stories as potential cinema: those first two "Penny" and "Weight Loss Camp" would make brilliant movies.


----------



## Vader7476

Alice Saga, by Mollycoddles

The Nurse, by Elerofeb

Too many other good ones to get that third spot. :wubu:


----------



## Ruin

These are the three that stick in my mind the most. They are all joint first though, I can't choose an order for them =D.

Attitude Adjustment by AtlasD
The Cursed Queens by Forgotten Futures
The Three Little Pigs by BSFan


----------



## The Id

Quite hard, as it is for all of us. But here are three stories that came to mind when I tried to think of some favorites. I may like others more, but these came to mind first.

1. Claire by Zarbon--Some of the moments in there are just absolutely classic.

2. Ashley by Jump2324--Why I can't say, but I encountered it early and it's always stuck with me.

3. Breaking Seams--Another one of the early stories I found and to this day I still consider it a masterpiece that any writer should reach for.


----------



## Gendo Ikari

1. Dan and Steph by Zarbon. I think that Zarbon should be given a golden star to go the way he did by focusing on the dark aspects of weight gain.
2. Alice saga by Mollycoddles. A classic that I can reread over and over again and never get tired.
3. Debrah's Morph. One of the earlier stories of CoyoteWild, but it's the one that brought me to that sort of fetish.


----------



## Observer

Just a comment on "Cakes and Innocence" - the link used by Lardibutts is actually just to the first chapter of a six part saga (author unknown). Four years ago that was all we had. 

Thanks to the efforts of a community member we have the full version here in the Forum library. 

It was one of my earlier restoration projects that now needs to be retrofitted to current formatting standards, but definitely a classic.


----------



## samster

A really fun thread and very hard to decide. But if was to go for three it would be:

1. Alice by Mollocoddles. Just so much to like about this series.
2. Jenna Louise Coleman by The ID. Awesome read and a lovely lead character
3. Family Reunions by Midruffian. Only posted a few weeks ago but it already hits my top three.

Samster


----------



## Tornald

1. Shannon's Thanksgiving by Swordfish
2. Nancy & Ellie by Sly
3. The New Scarlet Letter by Earl Brown


----------



## elroycohen

I know Im a little late to the party, but here are three that stand out for me (in no particular order).

_The Mountain of Geneva_ by The Studio
-Really anything by The Studio is gold, but the competition in this one made it stand out for me.

_Jennys Ploy_ by StoryWriter
-Depending on who you are the simple premise of this one is either wildly outlandish or completely probable.

_Weight and See_ by Nomdreserv
-Stellar writing made what could have been a fluff piece a classic in my book.

Of course this list only includes the stories that have graced the hallowed halls of the Dimensions Library.


ec


----------



## BTB

I love WG Fiction so it's a little unfair only listing 3 but not 30 stories

so i choose the best 3 unfinished stories

- The Investigation by JMJ

- The New Woman by Skinnie Minnie

and Donutgirls by Durin for me still waiting for chapters


----------



## Brett

Counting down from #3...

3.) "The Restaurant" by TR
2.) "The Fattening of Marian Merideth" by Wilson Barber
1.) "The Stepdad" by Lisa--one of the first weight-gain stories I ever read, and probably one of the least PC stories of all-time. Nevertheless, it had a profound effect on me, and the fact that such a down-and-dirty story was written by a woman (who I've been lucky enough to correspond with) heightens that effect . 

Brett ("Maverick")


----------



## maltesefalcon

Brett said:


> Counting down from #3...
> 
> 3.) "The Restaurant" by TR
> 2.) "The Fattening of Marian Merideth" by Wilson Barber
> 1.) "The Stepdad" by Lisa--one of the first weight-gain stories I ever read, and probably one of the least PC stories of all-time. Nevertheless, it had a profound effect on me, and the fact that such a down-and-dirty story was written by a woman (who I've been lucky enough to correspond with) heightens that effect .
> 
> Brett ("Maverick")




Your #2 choice was one of the first WG stories I ever read, and is still my favourite. Wilson Barber was the inspiration to write some of my own.


----------



## Kenster102.5

3) Weight and See - by Nomdreserv
2) My Professor - by Umbroboyum
1) Booty Bustin


----------



## Matt L.

Honest to goodness this is one of the most difficult topics that I have ever pondered over on this forum. There are so many creative stories and genius minds, choosing a top three is far from easy. For example, Wilson Barber has such an extensive volume of work, picking my top three favorite stories that he wrote is alone a challenge. The Weight Spell & Body Switch are on the top of the list. Then we have Maverick whose story, The Lesson, motivated my ambition in writing for this genre. Jean Therapy and Melissa's Journal are noteworthy stories as well. Fan 2000, he gave me my break, letting me write for his site, is a marvelous author. He wrote a Paris Hilton story, which I apologize for not remembering the title, that is a gem. Greinskyn is the Mr. Fantastic of the transformation / weight gain theme, has provided us with some solid fiction and so has Knightmare and Blnk. Blnk wrote a very entertaining sequel to The Lesson. Then we have a few authors who ony contributed a story or two. A,kid composed a masterpiece called Beridden. Pardon me if I left somebody out, I'm sure I did. Thus due to the respect that I have for my fellow authors, many of which I'm proud to call my friends, I cannot pick a favorite top three. I also would like to point out Observer who is keen in verse and has a lot of style. Cheers, Matt


----------



## vagosmoust

1. VL by expander jack
2. More to love more to gain
3. Hotel New Orleans


----------



## degek2001

Brett said:


> Counting down from #3...
> 
> 3.) "The Restaurant" by TR
> 2.) "The Fattening of Marian Merideth" by Wilson Barber
> 1.) "The Stepdad" by Lisa--one of the first weight-gain stories I ever read, and probably one of the least PC stories of all-time. Nevertheless, it had a profound effect on me, and the fact that such a down-and-dirty story was written by a woman (who I've been lucky enough to correspond with) heightens that effect .
> 
> Brett ("Maverick")



Hello Brett, where can I find the story The Stepdad? I am searching everywhere, but I can't find this story...

Henk


----------



## plussauvage

A New Dawn by HG
Hannah by Steve Borne 
Dorm Food ...unknown 
Before the wedding by Lucky Luke 
Expanding Horizons by Samster

Just to name a few that need more recognition 

check out some of my books @ http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016PISN90/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Balletdancer

Does anyone know the name of the sequel to The Lesson. I love that one and would love to read the sequel. Thanks.


----------



## Blackbean

degek2001 said:


> Hello Brett, where can I find the story The Stepdad? I am searching everywhere, but I can't find this story...
> 
> Henk


Likely banished from the internet methinks.


----------



## Abalyn

*1. Phantom Gains, Marlow*
I love a ton of Marlow's stories about equally, but this is the one I return to the most so I'm using it to stand for all of them. In addition to being ridiculously sexy (I love the sheer hedonism they bring as well as their frequent hiccup/burp fanservice) and consistently funny, they're some of the best-written WG fiction online, and the SF/F/horror ones press all my genre buttons. I also really appreciate that in most of their stories, the weight gain is primarily about self-actualization for the female protagonists rather than the gratification of the male characters.

*2. The Metamorphosis, Charisa*
Again, weight gain as self-actualization is a big thing for me. Also medieval feast scenes! What's not to love.
*
3. Net Love, Admirer*
This was the first weight-gain story I ever read as a teen—it was a genre I hadn't realized existed, and it made a lot of things fall into place as far as my sexuality and fat women/feederism. Nowadays I'm not so hot on the narrator's unintentionally creepy voice—and the fact that the author managed to sneak another one of their stories with a significantly underage protagonist into the library is lots of yuck—but that button-popping ceremony remains stupidly erotic.


----------



## knightmare870

#1 has to go to "Alice" by Mollycoddles. I look forward to every new addition to the saga.

#2 is "Eleanor's Condition" by Adipose-Rex. A simple tale that has a young lady who gets blown up to massive proportions. 

#3 is "Moving To The Fat Farm" by STC9892 on DeviantArt. His stories are semi-realistic, but overall good time to read. 

Honorable mentions goes to anything written by y2qwert, noarthereonlyfat, and stranger122.


----------



## Tad

Abalyn said:


> and the fact that the author managed to sneak another one of their stories with a significantly underage protagonist into the library is lots of yuck—but that button-popping ceremony remains stupidly erotic.



Please message one of the moderators (such as Agouderia or Loopytheone) with the name of the story, and they will pull it. We made an effort some years back to get rid of all of those, but we're not perfect. If anyone finds one with someone underage feel free to report it.

Also just for info, iirc Admirer used to collect stories from around the web and post them here, so there is a lot of variety under that name.


----------



## Abalyn

Thanks for the heads-up! The story in question was in the old-old library, so it's only available in the Wayback Machine now—no aspersions were intended to be cast at the current moderators.


----------



## Tad

Ah, ok, nothing can be done about it then. Yah, in earlier days of the library not much moderation was put on the stories. That changed a while back, nut it is always possible that something had been missed.


----------

